# New Jungle Dawn LED bar tank growth...



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Mods, this may belong in vendor feedback- please move if found necessary. 

This is my new 18" cube for a couple Brazilian Yellowheads that I got last month.



After only one week:

Back in February I contacted Mr. Todd regarding the specs & prices of his Jungle Dawn LED bars. I have a 36" wide wire rack that I needed to light up. I had browsed many threads about what lighting is available and recommended. I ended up on realizing that while it may seem expensive up front, the overall choice in getting a jungle dawn light bar would be worth the investment. I hope to get a long life from these bars. So far they've been up and running a week. The first thing I immediately noticed was the minimal heat they throw. They have a really nice slender profile. They are water resistant. 
My cryptanthus seemed have already started blushing some red/pink colors! Overall I'm exited to now own something that speaks for all of Todd's effort and research. 
I hope to document photos of the tanks on a bi-monthly basis, to hopefully capture the growth over time. 

Five out of five stars, Todd!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Week three update photos:

Cryptanthus shooting a pup already?



Brom showing root growth:



A happy BYH:


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Very nice, this makes me excited to see the growth from my lights in a month or so


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

How much are these and what sizes do they come in?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

I would also like to know more info and i want/need one


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Firawen said:


> How much are these and what sizes do they come in?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


They're about 35$ each and they're a basic screw-in fixture that can be set into any standard socket (they fit zoomed/exo tops, etc).


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Actually, these Jungle Dawns are made by Todd at Light Your Reptiles but NOT the screw in type. These are made to order custom LED light bars that (I believe) can be made to fit 36" and 48" racks. Any more questions should be directed at Mr. Todd. 
I think shooting him an email is his preferred method vs a PM: [email protected] 

Each 36" wide light and transformer ran about $200. Again, as I said before, I think it will be worth it in the long run. I know it's a heavy investment up front. I think benefits of less power consumption, less heat, and the longer life expectancy make it all worth it.

In the future I plan on getting a couple more, but I gotta start collecting some rent money from these frogs first!


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Islander, which product are you using?

I thought you were talking about this: Jungle Dawn 11W LED Screw In NEW 6.1+/-K For Planted Vivs!

I didn't see a 36" fixture on his website, I'd be very interested in picking one of those up. Could you post a link here?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Everett,
This is a product Todd does not list on his site. You will have to contact him via email. He has some photos he can send you to get an idea on what they look like. I would post, but I won't be able to throw up a pic until later on tomorrow. 

Hope that helps!



EverettC said:


> Islander, which product are you using?
> 
> I thought you were talking about this: Jungle Dawn 11W LED Screw In NEW 6.1+/-K For Planted Vivs!
> 
> I didn't see a 36" fixture on his website, I'd be very interested in picking one of those up. Could you post a link here?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

EverettC said:


> Islander, which product are you using?
> 
> I thought you were talking about this: Jungle Dawn 11W LED Screw In NEW 6.1+/-K For Planted Vivs!
> 
> I didn't see a 36" fixture on his website, I'd be very interested in picking one of those up. Could you post a link here?


I've got both...both rock...don't be afraid to go with some incandescent strips with some jungle dawns screwed in there if you cant get the bars (I'm not sure how many he has left or if he is going to continue to sell the bars, best to contact him...he's great to deal with)...the screw ins are awesome too.

1 old cheap black perfecto 18" incandescent strip light with 2 jungle dawns will put out more light then most (or at least a lot of) led fixtures that sell for well over $100-$200....and it will do it with mixed spectrum leds that offer better color reproduction and better plant spectrums then standard all 6500k led fixtures.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

That's awesome, I'll shoot him a message to see if I can snag any. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been looking for cheap led lighting for my exo, I think I've found it. Thanks for the site reference

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd like to see a lighted tank and how many and how they are set up on the tank.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Well bad news, i contacted Todd and he does not make/sell the custom strips any more


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone know of a good place where i can pick up a 2 bulb light fixture....i have a single with a tropical dawn in it already and it works good but this new tank i am working on needs at least 2


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

"1 old cheap black perfecto 18" incandescent strip light with 2 jungle dawns will put out more light then most (or at least a lot of) led fixtures that sell for well over $100-$200....and it will do it with mixed spectrum leds that offer better color reproduction and better plant spectrums then standard all 6500k led fixtures."

Yes, those old incandescent aquarium strip lights you get at a yard sale for 2.00 are now worth their weight in GOLD as Jungle dawn POWER LED STRIPS!


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Both of the old ones i have are the long t8 or w/e bulbs....where do u get the ones that 2 tropical dawns would fit


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

KRich Frogger said:


> Well bad news, i contacted Todd and he does not make/sell the custom strips any more


I know it is disappointing to the Jungle Dawn BAR fans out there.

But the trials and tribulations of doing the Jungle Dawn Bars has just made it too hard to devote the resources to them. 

The "Ferrari" bars are sooo dang nice too....
But once figure cost, _ACTUAL demand_ and ALL the manufacturing headaches....
*sigh*... 
I had to drop 'em.

The Jungle Dawn™ Screw Ins in the side mount sockets are actually much more economical and brighter! 

Thanks.
Todd


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Well shucks, Todd!!!
I was just about to collect my rent $$$ from the frogs too. 
Guess it's back to the 'ole incandescent style. 
Thanks again. I'm happy to own these now "rare" beauties. 




Venutus1 said:


> I know it is disappointing to the Jungle Dawn BAR fans out there.
> 
> But the trials and tribulations of doing the Jungle Dawn Bars has just made it too hard to devote the resources to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

KRich Frogger said:


> Both of the old ones i have are the long t8 or w/e bulbs....where do u get the ones that 2 tropical dawns would fit


What are w/e bulbs? If your looking for incandescent fixtures both the zoomed and exoterra line of fixtures for their vivariums will work...Petco/pets arts still sometimes stock the old black or wood grain incandescent strips that would come with those vaccum tube looking bulbs that would heat up the aquariums pretty bad...they are a bit harder to find because most everyone wanted fluorescent tubes but then screw in style cfl bulbs got popular and those old oceanic/all glass/perfecto/aqueon hoods and strips found new life...but then exoterra And zoomed popped up with similar strips and I think kinda stole the old strips thunder just As they were making a come back...but u can still find em...

ma and pa pet shops that have old stock are good places to stumble onto them, garage sells...amazon/ebay..and of course Todd sells some zoomed (maybe others) that come with the jungle dawns...so 1 stop shopping pretty much. Some of the old zoomed or flukers combo hoods are good to if you can find them. Basically most any fixture with the standard e27 screw in socket that american bulbs have used since the beginning of time will work


----------

